# Pond's extract



## GuntherHess

I was doing some research on a Pond's Extract bottle and was trying to figure out the history of that product. It was obviously founded in 1846 (from the embossing on later bottles).
 I saw this site ...
http://www.unilever.com/ourbrands/personalcare/Ponds.asp
 which states ... 
 "The impressive track record of Pond's began when Theron T. Pond, a pharmacist from Utica New York, introduced 'Pond's Golden Treasure' in 1846, a witch-hazel based wonder product. In 1886 it was relaunched as Pond's Extract..."

 Not sure I am buying the part about Pond's Extract being launched in 1886 since there are pontil marked Pond's Extract bottles. 
 Anyone have any early Pond's Extract bottles (especially with labels)?


----------



## GuntherHess

http://www.swsbm.com/ManualsOther/Hamamelis.pdf

 An interesting article, makes the time line a bit more clear.
 I'd love to see an early labeled Pond's if anyone has one.


----------



## tigue710

think he said he was looking for an old one there Lobes... 

  you musta just finshed that one!


----------



## tigue710

I took em in for the 5 cent deposit already!  lol


----------



## tigue710

man you could dab that stuff in your eye and then rub it on your bunions too!  I never cease to be amazed by what they said they would cure with one product back then...


----------



## tigue710

ponds is actually the bottle that started it all for me.  It was the first embossed aqua bottle I ever dug, and the first one I really liked.  I thought it was from 1846 too!  I still remember running back to the house to show it to my mom...


----------



## GuntherHess

Thanks for posting that Lobey.
 I would still like to see one of the pre-1880 labels if someone has one.

 Here is a photo of one of the earliest Pond's Extracts from fleabay.


----------



## GuntherHess

Here is a variant I have. It is a quart size. It has a crude applied lip and some whittling. No 1846 embossed on bottom. It is strap-sided. Probably from early 1880s I would guess.


----------



## cc6pack

Matt 

 Here are two ads for the extract, the first pic for an  ad dated Dec 1884. First pic is the top half then bottom half.


----------



## cc6pack

bottom half


----------



## cc6pack

second ad top half dated Oct 1885


----------



## cc6pack

bottom half


----------



## GuntherHess

thanks for the ad cc6pack.
 I havent seen anything reffereing to Pond's Golden Treasure.

 I wouldnt use anything else for sore nipples...[]


----------



## glass man

Nice pictures and info.great! IN 1974 when I first started collecting ,I would gather all the machine made ponds diggers had left behind . I thought they were idiots and the ponds were worth a small fortune! MY first wife took one look at all the dirty bottles and pointed to the door and said "OUT"! BOY THOSE WERE THE DAYS OF DREAMING AND HASN'T LEFT ME YET ! THOSE PONDS GAVE ME THE SAME FEELING AS CATHEDRAL PICKLES DO NOW![][][]


----------



## tigue710

you gotta stop rubbing em so hard while looking at the auction catalogs Matt!  Man I think even back then I woulda wanted to talk to someone about bleeding piles...

 I still have trouble leaving a ponds at the dig... but reluctantly I do...

 I'm pretty sure I've dug a golden treasure, it just said golden treasure on the front panel, cant remember if it said anything on the sides... I dont have it now...


----------



## GuntherHess

> I'm pretty sure I've dug a golden treasure,


 
 That would be very interesting to see.


----------



## GuntherHess

Ok , here is an odd one on the topic of Pond's Extract...
 This is an painted/enameled ground stopper bottle. With painted label POND'S EXT.
 I am thinking this wasnt actually put out by the Pond's company but was part of some toilet set. Probably designed as a refilable fancy holder for Pond's Extract?


----------



## KentOhio

Isn't there an 1860's aqua barrel-shaped bottle that just says "Golden Treasure" on the front?


----------



## GuntherHess

> Isn't there an 1860's aqua barrel-shaped bottle that just says "Golden Treasure" on the front?


 
 Dont know. I dont see it listed anywhere. I'd like to see one.
 Pond's made a big 13" cylinder vet remedy.


----------



## tigue710

there is a golden treasure barrel, hinge mold.  I have one actually!  I know I've also dug a med shaped bottle with golden treasure on it...

 the barrel was a whiskey sampler I believe.  Glass works has one right now....

 lot 574, current auction 82  some of these do come pontiled I'm pretty sure...


----------



## GuntherHess

Thanks for posting it. It doesnt seem like its related to the Ponds company. Nice bottle though.  Is that the one you got from the guy in Canada? If so it cleaned up pretty nice.

 Kovels lists this as a barrel ink??? Do they know something or is that just a random guess?[]


----------



## GuntherHess

http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/WitchHazel.pdf

 good article on the Witch Hazel medicines


----------



## tigue710

I dont think it's an ink...  speculation is it's a whiskey bottle... I know there is another bottle related to it, but I cant remember what it was.  This isnt the one I got from Canada, (that was steal), the one I got is actually much nicer, except for being a little sick with some tumble out nips on the lip....

 I think the related bottle is a bitters shape whiskey if I remember right...


----------



## tigue710

here is a nice witch hazel I dug last month...  same shape as the ponds...


----------



## GuntherHess

That's intersting, a little copy action there.


----------

